# Pumpkin Rot's Pumpkin Sentinels How-To



## Gatorman (Oct 26, 2016)

These are from a few years ago, but I still use them. I think I did them justice as an homage. Rot actually posted them on his blog, which was pretty cool for me.



























Probably not a lot to explain for the process, but I have some shots I took while making them.


I started with a cheap plastic Home Depot poseable skeleton for structure and sprayed it a blotchy dark gray matte color. I added a little brown to it too to keep it from being too flat, but you really don't see the bones much.



















One of the things that makes PumpkinRot's scarecrows so amazing is his exaggerated skeletal anatomy. So I cut the rib cage apart and beefed it up with pipe insulation in places. The idea was to make it look almost like someone had turned a corpse into a scarecrow and it had just rotted and mummified over time and then the branches had been added to replace parts that wore away.

For the fingers and hands I just zip tied wire to the hands for structure and then used masking tape to flesh out the fingers.

Next, I corpsed the skeletal structure with plastic grocery bags and a heat gun, a tissue paper and white glue and water mixture, and a few rolls of plaster cloth where I needed more support.

Then I just went out to the woods and collected and cut some green vines and branches that were flexible enough to weave around and into the skeleton and started playing. Most were attached with black zip ties.

For the Pumpkin head I had a bigger issue. I didn't want to make it from scratch, but I couldn't find any premade pumpkins that were the right size and shape - they needed to be wider and more squat than any of the carvable plastic ones I've ever found. So I decided to try to carve the solid styrofoam ones that Target sells. I believe they have the same ones available in 2021. It's messy, but doable and they've held up outside for a few years so far. I cut open the bottom and hollowed them out with with a box cutter until I had a little cavity, then I used a hole cutting drill bit to just slowly break up the styrofoam beads a bit at a time. 














































The final step was just to add some more twigs and branches and a little paint. I used a weighted umbrella base to hold the smaller and it works pretty well. For the larger of the two, I sunk a pvc pipe into the ground to support the branch it's mounted to.


----------



## Gatorman (Oct 26, 2016)

Here's a few more shots of the finished product...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the breakdown on how you did these. 

They look AMAZING and I love the purple interior light.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Man, those look good. Really like your approach and may rework a couple that I built last year. The biggest thing though for me is weather, do you get much rain/moisture? If so, how have they held up?


----------



## Gatorman (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh, I did forget a couple of things!

The light in the interior of the jack o lanterns is just a little battery operated string light you can get anywhere. 

And as far as moisture/weather, I lived in New Hampshire when I built them and I just sprayed them with a can of water proofer I got at Home Depot. The only thing I worried about was the pumpkins, so I hit them extra hard. I figured that any weathering would only add to the effect. I moved back to Austin a couple of years ago, so rain isn't much of an issue here, but I worry more about sun fading. I may need to repaint the pumpkins eventually if they fade. The great thing is it's just sticks. If anything gets broken, I just grab another stick.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Gatorman said:


> Here's a few more shots of the finished product...
> 
> View attachment 753326
> View attachment 753327
> ...


Wow, quite a lot of work, but so worth it. Kudos to you. Looks great.


----------



## Flytrap (Aug 17, 2021)

This is incredible. You could sell these lol.


----------



## Gatorman (Oct 26, 2016)

Ha! Thanks for the kind words. These are nothing compared to some of the incredible things I see on here.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Those are very cool.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

If anyone is interested - Pumpkin Rot used the large (round) Ashland brand carvable pumpkins from Michaels for most of his pumpkin sentinels. However I didn't see the round ones this year just the tall ones.


----------



## Gatorman (Oct 26, 2016)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> If anyone is interested - Pumpkin Rot used the large (round) Ashland brand carvable pumpkins from Michaels for most of his pumpkin sentinels. However I didn't see the round ones this year just the tall ones.


I scoured the interweb looking for similarly sized and shaped ones, but I could only find smaller carvable ones. If anyone knows where the big ones are let me know! I've only seen the round or tall ones at Michael's this year.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

These are very nice. I don’t know what pumpkins rot sentinels means pre say, but these definitely look like something Jack Skellington would approve of. There’s also this B horror movie from the early 70s, Italian director I think, that had very similar scarecrows that caused crops, and people, to burn.

I’m all for the vintage image of a pumpkin headed scarecrow. Nice to keep that tradition going.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Take a bow sir, these are flippin' amazing!


----------



## Gatorman (Oct 26, 2016)

BromBonez said:


> These are very nice. I don’t know what pumpkins rot sentinels means pre say, but these definitely look like something Jack Skellington would approve of. There’s also this B horror movie from the early 70s, Italian director I think, that had very similar scarecrows that caused crops, and people, to burn.
> 
> I’m all for the vintage image of a pumpkin headed scarecrow. Nice to keep that tradition going.


Thanks! And I don't know whether to be sad that you don't know Pumpkinrot's work or jealous that you still get to discover it. Check out his crazy, creepy scarecrow tableaus that he did every year (and his awesome blog too) until his mysterious disappearance in 2019. Which, by the way, have there been any new updates on what happened to him? I even know someone that's actually met him and even he didn't have any info.

PUMPKINROT.COM


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

These are amazing, and I love the idea that you can always add more sticks if you need to repair/rework anything. The hands are perfect because you get the sense that if one knobby finger even touched you ... you are a goner.


----------



## WickedTwist (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for this!

I'm planning on starting one of these this week.

Here's a quick sketch. It's remarkably similar to yours


----------



## Gatorman (Oct 26, 2016)

I think the real artistry of Pumpkinrot's figures is the completely realistic way that he poses them. Everything has so much weight and gravity to them. The advantage of building this way (with real sticks) is that I can really articulate them to whatever exaggerated pose I want. 
The heads are literally just sitting on a fairly thick gauge wire which allows me to twist, turn and tilt them to whatever position I want. I used a small eyehook on the back with fishing line that I tie to one of the branches to stabilize it in whatever position I choose. 
I think where most people go wrong in trying to replicate these is by having too static of a pose. Mine are still not as good as his obviously, but I think that having a good pose is half the battle in making one.


----------



## jamesravenwood (Sep 23, 2009)

Outstanding work! I still wonder whatever happened to Rot. I miss his website updates


----------



## Booda (Jan 15, 2019)

First class!!!!


----------



## Hudson (Sep 12, 2021)

Super well done prop.


----------



## Bluesdaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

Gatorman said:


> Here's a few more shots of the finished product...
> 
> View attachment 753326
> View attachment 753327
> ...


Really well done. I never thought of using an umbrella base for ballast. That may be something I try to incorporate into a couple of my props.


----------



## kslgnc95 (Mar 31, 2021)

Gatorman said:


> These are from a few years ago, but I still use them. I think I did them justice as an homage. Rot actually posted them on his blog, which was pretty cool for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 753306
> ...


Those are amazing!


----------



## Tjalgahorn (Jul 9, 2016)

These are impressive recreations of Rot's work. Almost would think they are his! Very well done.


----------



## Shouldadone (Oct 14, 2021)

Yeah, looks great. The pose is what gives them the animated look.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

looked up Pumpkin Rot's site. He was active very recently for Halloween 2021.

BTW, I'm thinking I need these for my haunt. Except , I'd require a dozen.


----------



## erinogirl123 (6 mo ago)

In the process of working on my first sentinel and question - how did you get the plastic bags to stick? Just did a bunch and they all flaked off. Thought I might just move onto the paper mache/tissue and plaster but before I did wanted to see if there was a trick I was missing. Thanks!!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Great question! You have me wondering what the answer will be.


----------



## Tjalgahorn (Jul 9, 2016)

erinogirl123 said:


> In the process of working on my first sentinel and question - how did you get the plastic bags to stick? Just did a bunch and they all flaked off. Thought I might just move onto the paper mache/tissue and plaster but before I did wanted to see if there was a trick I was missing. Thanks!!


Not sure if this is your exact issue, but if you're having trouble getting the bags to stay attached when using the heat gun, try using a small amount of spray-adhesive on the body before laying the bags down.


----------



## erinogirl123 (6 mo ago)

Tjalgahorn said:


> Not sure if this is your exact issue, but if you're having trouble getting the bags to stay attached when using the heat gun, try using a small amount of spray-adhesive on the body before laying the bags down.


Not sure if my reply posted but ... this was my thought, spray adhesive so might give it a shot. The only thing is the plastic melts down so much not sure if I should spray the whole piece or tack down and end and work my way through. Will see. 

I did start the paper mache layer and am using two different browns - an espresso and the more neutral/shipping paper brown and the layers are turning out great. Will save me some painting later on for sure. 

I made something similar last year I might post. A Pumpkinrot inspired scarecrow that turned out absolutely bewitching. This sentinel will be a nice mate for her.


----------



## Flytrap (Aug 17, 2021)

Does anyone have any link to where I can find these same pumpkins used or very similar? Can't seem to locate any.


----------



## erinogirl123 (6 mo ago)

Flytrap said:


> Does anyone have any link to where I can find these same pumpkins used or very similar? Can't seem to locate any.


Michaels sells the Ashland brand each year and they're typically hollow so easy to carve. You're sort of stuck with the 2-4 different shapes/sizes they offer each year but they usually have a nice big round one and with an online coupon you can get it anywhere from 20-40% off. 









9" Orange Craft Pumpkin by Ashland®


Purchase the 9" Orange Craft Pumpkin by Ashland® at Michaels. Pair this bright orange pumpkin with tiny foam spiders and other creepy-crawlies to create an attractive Halloween display.




www.michaels.com





I like loads and loads of carved pumpkins but it got to be too much to do fresh gourds each year. So half of mine are now these carve-able one's (+ LED flicker candle) that I mix in with fresh, more oddly shaped pumpkins. Takes a bit of patience - score the design first and then slowly work your way through the foam with each pass. Worth it to have pumpkins to use year after year.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Flytrap said:


> Does anyone have any link to where I can find these same pumpkins used or very similar? Can't seem to locate any.


Pumpkin Rot's original pumpkin sentinel was made from mache (the large one displayed in front of his door). His later pumpkin sentinels were made from pumpkins he got at Michaels (Ashland brand); however they haven't sold that size/style for a number of years. Most of the one's presently sold at Michaels are either tall 13"+ or small round 9"-10'. If your looking for a large squatty one the best place to try would be Target or Hobby Lobby. However both are solid foam and you will have to hollow them out but the size and shape are closer to what your looking for. You can also try Funkin "Mac" - "Granata" - "Autumn" but they are all insanely expensive.


----------



## Flytrap (Aug 17, 2021)

Picked up this 5' skeleton with led eyes from Lowes (35$) & this giant pumpkin from Michael's (40$). I'm hoping it isn't too big. Might try to grab a 14" pumpkin from target to see if it works better. I'm going to harvest the led's for my werewolf prop. Excited to try my hand at a sentinel!


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

Know this is an older thread but I was wondering what the hole in the neck with the wire through is for?


----------



## Gatorman (Oct 26, 2016)

Flytrap,
To answer your question about the how to attach the head, since I drilled out the solid foam pumpkin from the bottom (hence the hole), I just attached a long piece of wire to the skeleton and folded it over in a big U shape for the pumpkin to sit on. This allows it to move around freely and pose however I want. To hold it in place, I have an eyehook in the back of the head attached to a thin string of wire that I wrapped around the cross stick that sticks up in the back (you can see it in some of the pics).


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you for replying! I am attempting this as we speak & I have stared at your photos literally for hours lol! One other question, if you don’t mind. You said you cut the rib cage apart. Did you remove the breastplate? I can’t tell what is there in the photos, it looks shredded? And looks like you removed ribs? I love your sentinels so much!! Thank you so much for explaining your process!


----------



## Flytrap (Aug 17, 2021)

Renfield said:


> Thank you for replying! I am attempting this as we speak & I have stared at your photos literally for hours lol! One other question, if you don’t mind. You said you cut the rib cage apart. Did you remove the breastplate? I can’t tell what is there in the photos, it looks shredded? And looks like you removed ribs? I love your sentinels so much!! Thank you so much for explaining your process!


I did the same thing. I have a lot of pictures posted on my thread in close detail mimicking what gator an did. You can see the ribs I removed if you compare the earlier pictures to the latter ones. 









Static: - My attempt at a Pumpkin Rot Sentinel


Ever since I saw Gatorman's Sentinals I have had the itch to make one as well. I picked up a 5ft Skeleton from lowes (34$) & located what I think is the same pumpkin he used (14" from target, 15$). I've already removed the skull & separated the lower section by unscrewing the hips from the...




www.halloweenforum.com





Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flytrap (Aug 17, 2021)

Gatorman said:


> Flytrap,
> To answer your question about the how to attach the head, since I drilled out the solid foam pumpkin from the bottom (hence the hole), I just attached a long piece of wire to the skeleton and folded it over in a big U shape for the pumpkin to sit on. This allows it to move around freely and pose however I want. To hold it in place, I have an eyehook in the back of the head attached to a thin string of wire that I wrapped around the cross stick that sticks up in the back (you can see it in some of the pics).


Thank you for that. Was your hole you made in the center of the bottom of the pumpkin or towards the rear of the bottom? 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorman (Oct 26, 2016)

Renfield said:


> Thank you for replying! I am attempting this as we speak & I have stared at your photos literally for hours lol! One other question, if you don’t mind. You said you cut the rib cage apart. Did you remove the breastplate? I can’t tell what is there in the photos, it looks shredded? And looks like you removed ribs? I love your sentinels so much!! Thank you so much for explaining your process!


I think I just removed a few of the ribs to make it more match the new exaggerated anatomy. The sternum is still there. Once you add a layer of sticks (bendy live branches are your friend here), you don't see the skeletal structure much.


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for your reply! I started a second one (the larger one in your photos) & realized there aren’t any photos posted of the assembly of that one. I am specifically staring at the hands & wondering how you formed them. Are they wire & tape, too? I really like how they look like a glove of flesh left over. Sorry but I struggle unless I am spoon fed details! Thanks for all the help. 😋


----------

